# Good Dual Layer DVDs 8.5GB



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Need to buy a good Dual Layer 8.5GB DVDs

so suggest good ones 

recently bought Rainbow DVD-DL (8.5GB)  but found that actual space is 7.96GB 


so suggest ones which has actual space > 8GB space

how is Moserbaer Buy Moserbaer Dual Layer DVD Online


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 29, 2014)

Seems like you have not burned many dvd before  just like hdd you will never get full/labelled capacity in a dvd because of the advertised capacity in normal number system but usable capacity in binary number system(aka 1000 vs 1024 factor).


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 29, 2014)

I think all DVD DLs reserve some space for read buffers, i might be wrong though.. 
Go with Moserbaer /Verbatim, they dont cost outrageously high as compared to Sony, but I can say they wont last as long as Sony DVDs though..
btw why are you even bothering with DVDs now, they are so unreliable, its better to spend more on a HDD
DVD DL 
8 GB = Rs 40
1GB = 40/8= Rs 5

1 TB HDD
1000 GB = Rs 4100
1 GB = Rs 4.1


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 29, 2014)

Actually if you take good care of DVDs they are more reliable than hdd.Of course now-a-days they are not as cost efficient as well as portable compared to hdd when considering 100gb or above.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> *Seems like you have not burned many dvd before * just like hdd you will never get full/labelled capacity in a dvd because of the advertised capacity in normal number system but usable capacity in binary number system(aka 1000 vs 1024 factor).



I have burned DVDs but mostly 4.7GB ones and few 8.5GB ones

AFAIK Sony/Moserbear gives >8GB space

but currently i need a pack of 5 or pack of 10 (8.5GB DVD) which has atleast > 8GB space


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 30, 2014)

how?
8.5gb=8500000000bytes(according to manufacturer's normal number system just like hdd or pen drive)=[8500000000/(1024*1024*1024)]=7.92gb.Unless you are using some kind of overburn option(available in almost all good & known dvd burning softwares) or your software is showing some rounded values it is not possible.Same is true for 4.7gb dvd(=4700000000bytes=4.38gb).


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> how?
> 8.5gb=8500000000bytes(according to manufacturer's normal number system just like hdd or pen drive)=[8500000000/(1024*1024*1024)]=7.92gb.Unless you are using some kind of overburn option(available in almost all good & known dvd burning softwares) or your software is showing some rounded values it is not possible.Same is true for 4.7gb dvd(=4700000000bytes=4.38gb).



Hmmm..

on googling I found this 

"_The maximum storage on an 8.5gb DVD is 7.96gb. The advertisers/manufacturers use decimal, so they say gigabyte/gb means 1000 to make the customer think they're getting more for their money, but computers are binary so they use 1024. That's why there's a difference of about 500mb between the advertised capacity and the actual capacity. Single layer 4.7gb DVDs can hold about 4.3gb._"

Let me check the space on previously burned 8.5GB DVDs


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2014)

I once had an iball 4gb pendrive which had 3.99gb usable space


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 30, 2014)

^^that is not usable in the sense that if you try to write beyond the limit data will be corrupted,this is an old trick of modifying driver entries to trick windows into showing more capacity than there actually is.some cheap chinese pen drives used this trick some years back to sell "32 gb" pendrives for the cost of 4gb pendrive.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2014)

I never tried copying it fully and it went kaput in an year too. Happily iball replaced it with a new one which is still working fine.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2014)

^^Ok guys back to topic

so which brands u prefer for DVD-DL

1.sony
2.moserbaer
3.verbatim
4.other..


recently I saw Memorex brand on ebay..no idea how good it is


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 30, 2014)

In my opinion it all depends on your dvd software writing settings,dvd writer & how well you keep your DVDs.If all 3 are correct than any decent brand will do the job else even a costly brand will fail.


----------

